# Godin - Play This Ad Contest



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Grab your guitars and enter









http://www.godinguitars.com/playthisad.htm


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

So you just need to use the changes they suggest. No suggestions re style, tempo, time signature. Might be interesting...


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

Ha! Looks like fun - certainly some interesting progressions!


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

That prize pack is awesome!


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

It's a fantastic prize! Anybody going to make an attempt?


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

Intrepid said:


> It's a fantastic prize! Anybody going to make an attempt?


I'm thinking about it. I'll probably jam on the changes a bit tomorrow and see if anything clicks. 

Certainly the prize pack is enough to warrant at least taking a quick stab at it.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Intrepid said:


> It's a fantastic prize! Anybody going to make an attempt?


I'm going to have to try something...


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

The contest runs until March 2014 so I think it's time to start practicing.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Steadfastly said:


> The contest runs until March 2014 so I think it's time to start practicing.


On one hand, no rush, on the other I can see myself scrambling at the last minute.
But it would be nice to more than double the number of guitars I have.
Especially since they are mostly guitars I'd love to have.


----------



## kat_ (Jan 11, 2007)

So did any of you enter? I think the winner did a great job - http://www.godinguitars.com/playthisad.htm


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

I thought about entering but like so many other things in my life, I never got around to it...

I could have never put anything together that was as good as the winner, but it still would have been a great exercise.

That was a well crafted tune and video!


----------

